# Soft shell eggs - what do I need to do



## Adopter (30 June 2013)

One of my three hens is laying soft shell eggs, this happened last summer, but stopped after a couple of weeks, this year after 4 weeks it is still happening.

The hens are free range, and we have gritty sandy soil which they have endless dust baths in.  They range all round our fields, orchard and garden.
I have put extra grit in their house and they have constant access to layers pelletts and water.

Any advice as I am a hen novice, would be appreciated.


----------



## jrp204 (30 June 2013)

Some will just lay them occasionally, you are doing everything right, they will probably improve.


----------



## jess n ollie (30 June 2013)

sounds like you are doing everything right  you could mix some grit/oyster shell into the layers pellets, some chickens forage more than others and they are more likely to get the grit if its mixed in with the food.


----------



## WelshD (30 June 2013)

Standard layers feed should have enough calcium in. Ensure they are getting enough of that by limiting any free range time till after they have eaten some feed.

It could be that the hen just isn't absorbing the calcium that she is getting, a tiny drop of cod liver oil added to the food will provide her with what she needs to process the calcium and won't do the others any harm either. Literally a tiny drop though!


----------



## *hic* (30 June 2013)

Grit has no effect no shell quality, being used in the gizzard to aid grinding. Try some crushed oyster shell mixed with the layers pellets or you can save all your egg shells, dry them in a low oven and then crush them well and add to the layers pellets.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 June 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Grit has no effect no shell quality, being used in the gizzard to aid grinding. Try some crushed oyster shell mixed with the layers pellets or you can save all your egg shells, dry them in a low oven and then crush them well and add to the layers pellets.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. We save all our eggshells and bung them in a metal tray on the Rayburn to dry out, then crush them down (kids love doing it!). You can then either put them into their feeder, say a handful at a time and let them pick it out themselves, or put it into a receptacle. Either way, they'll pick it up and it should sort the problem.

You can also buy a supplement called VermEx (think that's the right name) which is a general purpose tonic/supplement. Is supposed to deal with internal parasites plus gives good egg quality. You can get it in either pellet form or to go into the drinking water. We put about half a teaspoon of cider vinegar in their drinking water too.

Sometimes when hens get to the end of their laying cycle they'll tend to lay brittle eggs; one of our ex-battery hens seems to produce brittle eggs more than the others so perhaps its also an age thing.


----------



## Adopter (30 June 2013)

Thank you all for the above suggestions will try them.
As it is day light so early at present and hens are not let out until about 8.30am they get through quite a lot of layers pellets before they are let out.
What age is old for hens, I bought my three last year as point of lay 16weeks old.


----------



## Honey08 (30 June 2013)

I think that they should lay until about four or five, so yours isn't old really.  

I agree with all the other suggestions.  We put mixed grit and oyster shell out for our hens, but they seem to search out the oyster shell most.  

Someone else suggested adding limestone flour to their food to boost shells.


----------



## Adopter (30 June 2013)

Very grateful for all the suggestions, I have things to try now instead of just worrying!
Black is is my grandchildren"s favourite so even if we do not get eggs from her she is a character to have round the yard.


----------



## jrp204 (1 July 2013)

Adopter said:



			Thank you all for the above suggestions will try them.
As it is day light so early at present and hens are not let out until about 8.30am they get through quite a lot of layers pellets before they are let out.
What age is old for hens, I bought my three last year as point of lay 16weeks old.
		
Click to expand...

Hens will lay the most eggs in the first year and will then decrease gradually, most will lay for about 3 yrs, pure breds will lay longer than a commercial hybrid but will not lay as many. As a hen gets older the egg size will increase but the shell quality will decrease.
Let your hens have ad lib feed, if they are spilling it, put the feeder on some blocks or hang it so they have to reach into it to get the feed. They tend to flick pellets out easily so a 'mash' (more powdered) may be worth trying, it is also cheaper.


----------



## Adopter (1 July 2013)

The feeder is suspended from roof they happily peck at it without spilling. Our feed merchant has oyster shell so will get some, and cider vinegar. Will also look for other products.
I have never had this before when we had bantams and the goose eggs are so hard they are really difficult to crack!


----------



## Alexart (1 July 2013)

When were they last wormed? - as a heavy worm burden can stop them absorbing all they need from their food?  I give mine marriages layers pellets with flubenvet added in - far less mess and hassle of buying a tub of powder and adding it that way!  Do them about 3 times a year, also don't add too many treats for the mo - stick to layers pellets so they get as much calcium as they can, it's also that time of year when they're moulting a bit so need extra resources to grow feathers so she maybe putting calcium into that too.


----------



## Adopter (1 July 2013)

Thanks will check out the worming angle, just coming up to the time when, ponies, dog and cats all due worming as well!


----------



## FairyLights (11 July 2013)

I have several Rhode Rock hens and one has started laying soft shell eggs. they are wormed,have plenty of water, oystershell grit, ordinary grit, layers mash and a little hen corn and access to grass. They all seem well and healthy. I guess some just  do this sometimes.


----------



## hayinamanger (11 July 2013)

A scoop of limestone flour in the feed hopper is an easy way.


----------



## cyberhorse (11 July 2013)

As others have said oyster shell usually sorts this out. However I do also occasionally give mine a boost by putting life guard in the water drinker. I have two 4yr old hens that lay daily and a 7yr old ex-batt who still lays every 3-4 days! They do slow down as they age but it will depend also upon the breed and the individual. As others have said it is also a good idea to worm them and just follow the egg withdrawal period you vet recommends for the wormer they give you.


----------

